# grün und pink? gewollt? posts im forum von mods/admin



## Minastirit (4. Mai 2009)

hiho

ich war vor 5min grad geschockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was habt ihr da gemacht wiso sind lilans posts nun grün rundherum und zam's violett?
hoffe stark das ist nicht so gewollt oder? wenn doch .. ich finde es schaut "nid so ganz doll aus und würde es wieder vorziehen die alte version zu verwenden" um es mal normal auszurdürcken.

mfg minas


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

ich finds gut.

btw it's not pink!


----------



## Minastirit (4. Mai 2009)

halt lila .. gefällt mir trozdem nid :<


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2009)

wenn man mal druff achtet ... sind alle threads wo ein buffed teammember postet allemit einem b gekennzeichnet sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> wenn man mal druff achtet ... sind alle threads wo ein buffed teammember postet allemit einem b gekennzeichnet sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bist ein fux^^


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bist ein fux^^


ich weiß ein ganz schlauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. Mai 2009)

Violett - mh eigentlich soll das ein hellerer Blauton sein - ich schaus mir zuhause nochmal an und pass die Farbe ggfs. an *g*


----------



## Lillyan (4. Mai 2009)

Immer mit der Ruhe. Gewollt ich es schon, allerdings befindet es sich wohl derzeit noch im Teststadium.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

hmm ich find die schriftfarben nich kräftig genug. so strahlen die zu wenig autorität aus :-D


----------



## Minastirit (4. Mai 2009)

nu isses ja auch besser wenns nur links ist. so rundherum fand ichs bisle doof.
najo blau ist anders zam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trink bisle mehr


----------



## ZAM (4. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hmm ich find die schriftfarben nich kräftig genug. so strahlen die zu wenig autorität aus :-D



Was willst du haben? Grellpink mit Blink-Text? *g*


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was willst du haben? Grellpink mit Blink-Text? *g*



Das wärs doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 am besten in dem style von drogenlied.de.vu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hat Augenkrebs Qualität und fällt auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was willst du haben? Grellpink mit Blink-Text? *g*



pink mit schwarzen längsstreiffen das macht dünn glaubs xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Mai 2009)

nicht nur die mods... alle threads haben ein ( b ) vorm trhead, wo ein mod reingepostet hat... darf man fragen, wozu?


----------



## x3n0n (4. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nicht nur die mods... alle threads haben ein ( b ) vorm trhead, wo ein mod reingepostet hat... darf man fragen, wozu?


Soweit ich weiss nur die Threads wo Admins gepostet haben. Und warum? Weil danach gefragt wurde... Hier auf buffed.de wird eben auf Userwünsche eingegangen


----------



## Konov (4. Mai 2009)

Finde die Idee mit den Farben super. Übersichtlicher, deutlicher, sinngemäßer. Und die Mini Buffed Logos tun auch ihren Zweck.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (4. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was willst du haben? Grellpink mit Blink-Text? *g*



Lila ist übrigens die Farbe der unbefriedigten Frau und in die Richtung geht dein Farbton doch schon ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Lila ist übrigens die Farbe der unbefriedigten Frau und in die Richtung geht dein Farbton doch schon ein wenig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mach VIPs gleich Pink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich mach VIPs gleich Pink
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich schreib gleich nur noch pink :-D

aber so langsam werden die farben schon besser.

allerdings sind die umstellungen hier unter dem antwortkästchen (letzten 10 antworten) noch nich angekommen^^

ach ja: lila is generell die farbe der frauenbewegung(en)


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. Mai 2009)

Wäre ja eigentlich für ein Hello-Kitty-Font, aber bis auf Lilly hätte ich dabei keinerlei Support.


----------



## Lillyan (4. Mai 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Wäre ja eigentlich für ein Hello-Kitty-Font, aber bis auf Lilly hätte ich dabei keinerlei Support.


Du vergißt Maladin :>


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Wäre ja eigentlich für ein Hello-Kitty-Font, aber bis auf Lilly hätte ich dabei keinerlei Support.


ich bin hello kitty online founder. mein support wär euch gewiss^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. Mai 2009)

Obwohl ich momentan sowieso nur zusehen kann, da meine Zeit doch recht knapp ist. Komme kaum zum moderieren...
Aber Lilly-Schatzi hält ja das Böse ganz gut allein fern. <3


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Wäre ja eigentlich für ein Hello-Kitty-Font, aber bis auf Lilly hätte ich dabei keinerlei Support.


Hey,ich bin auch für Hello Kitty! =D


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hey,ich bin auch für Hello Kitty! =D


wenn sich das durchsetzt bin ich glaub ich raus hier... *g*


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn sich das durchsetzt bin ich glaub ich raus hier... *g*


Wieso? Haste was gegen Hello Kitty?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso? Haste was gegen Hello Kitty?^^


wenn es mir hier so oft begegnen würde, da es der font von den mods wäre... ja^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn es mir hier so oft begegnen würde, da es der font von den mods wäre... ja^^


Irgendwann gewöhnste dich dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Mai 2009)

bah mir persönlich nur meine einschätzung würds besser gefallen wenn die ganzen beitrage der mods rund herum farbig wären und nicht nur links und dann die farbauswahl von Dracun und gut is (neine scherz)

so wies is ises gut zam hat die farbe der unbefriedigten frau und ist damit glücklich die mods sind grün wien unbefriedigter frosch was wollen wir den mehr?

btw: hello kitty online war für mich immer n running gag ich kanns nicht fassen das es sowas echt gibt XD


----------



## ZAM (5. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> btw: hello kitty online war für mich immer n running gag ich kanns nicht fassen das es sowas echt gibt XD



Ich heb mir das "Pink" für User für später auf. :>


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich heb mir das "Pink" für User für später auf. :>


hö hello kitty online spieler gesondert gekennzeichnet XD


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

das ist ja mies wenn die dann pink sind :<
aber hello kitty font fänd ich auch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (5. Mai 2009)

Das grün sieht noch ok aus, aber das blau nicht.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

gibt ja nur einen blauen ;P aber zam änders ma das blau ist das selbe wie da wo admin steht = kann man nimmer lesen


----------



## cM2003 (6. Mai 2009)

Naja... Moderatoren extra kennzeichnen ist eigentlich unnötig und lächerlich -.-
Was wichtiges haben die eh in der Regel nicht zu sagen und nehmen eher am normalen Forengeschehen teil. Weshalb man deshalb nun Blizzard nachäffen muss ist mir ein Rätsel, aber ok, ihr macht das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Das Blau gefällt mir ja sogar, aber das Grün? Naja...


----------



## Dracun (6. Mai 2009)

Tendiere ja immer noch zu dieser farbe hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Tendiere ja immer noch zu dieser farbe hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


yeah augenkrebsdesign


----------



## Shrukan (6. Mai 2009)

Jetzt sind Moderatoren und Admins ja nicht mehr zu übersehen :> !


----------



## Alpax (7. Mai 2009)

Ich finde das prima *thumbsup* bitte net mehr ändern


----------



## ZAM (7. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Jetzt sind Moderatoren und Admins ja nicht mehr zu übersehen :> !



Das ist der Sinn... *g*


----------



## ZAM (7. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Naja... Moderatoren extra kennzeichnen ist eigentlich unnötig und lächerlich -.-



Meine Handlung, die Moderatoren ebenfalls zur besseren ERKENNUNG einzufärben ist also lächerlich? o.O
Minuspunkte richtung Erdkern...



> Was wichtiges haben die eh in der Regel nicht zu sagen und nehmen eher am normalen Forengeschehen teil.



Du liegst so extrem weit daneben. Achtung! Was jetzt kommt ist kein Gehemnis: Moderatoren sind zwar auch "nur" User, unterstützen uns (buffed-Team = Administratoren) aber bei der Forenverwaltung. Sie geniesen somit unser vertrauen und verfügen über erweiterete Rechte - Ihre Hinweise und Verwarnungen sind ernst zu nehmen und nicht zu ignorieren - denn sonst müssen wir als Administratoren eingreifen und da sind die Handlungen bei Netiquettenbruch aus Zeitgründen härter und schneller verfasst als bei den Moderatoren.


----------



## Dalmus (8. Mai 2009)

Was mir grad so aufgefallen ist: Bei Admins ist die Gruppenbeschreibung "Admins" in blau auf blauem Hintergrund - erinnert irgendwie an die ostfriesische Flagge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (8. Mai 2009)

löl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dalmus der is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Mai 2009)

das du admin bist kann man bei der gruppe nun aber nimmer lesen zam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


würd vlt da das gruppe: admin auf weiss ändern oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das du admin bist kann man bei der gruppe nun aber nimmer lesen zam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oder grüüüüüün


----------



## cM2003 (8. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Meine Handlung, die Moderatoren ebenfalls zur besseren ERKENNUNG einzufärben ist also lächerlich? o.O
> Minuspunkte richtung Erdkern...


Unnötig, ja.



ZAM schrieb:


> Du liegst so extrem weit daneben. Achtung! Was jetzt kommt ist kein Gehemnis: Moderatoren sind zwar auch "nur" User, unterstützen uns (buffed-Team = Administratoren) aber bei der Forenverwaltung. Sie geniesen somit unser vertrauen und verfügen über erweiterete Rechte - Ihre Hinweise und Verwarnungen sind ernst zu nehmen und nicht zu ignorieren - denn sonst müssen wir als Administratoren eingreifen und da sind die Handlungen bei Netiquettenbruch aus Zeitgründen härter und schneller verfasst als bei den Moderatoren.


Und? Bislang hatten Mods nicht die Eier in der Hose etwas öffentlich anzusprechen sondern hat einfach gebannt und ne PM geschrieben. Was für notwendiges soll also in einem Thread mit 16000 Beiträgen bitte besser gekennzeichnet werden? Dass nicht gespammt werden soll? Klar, ich suche die ersten 100 Seiten ab um zu sehen ob ein Mod net irgendwas "Wichtiges" gesagt hat...

Naja, für mich sieht es nach billigem Blizzardfake aus. Bei Blizz hats wenigstens Sinn, weil dort Informationen gebracht werden die interessant sind. Was juckt mich ein Post eines Mods in irgend einem "wie gefällt dir das"-Thread und in wiefern bedarf es einer besonderen Kennzeichnung?

Naja...


----------



## Ahramanyu (8. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Und? Bislang hatten Mods nicht die Eier in der Hose etwas öffentlich anzusprechen sondern hat einfach gebannt und ne PM geschrieben.


Welche notwenigen Sachen sollten deiner Meinung nach denn öffentlich angesprochen werden?


----------



## cM2003 (8. Mai 2009)

Zum Beispiel Fehlverhalten, dass auch andere nachvollziehen können für was für Nichtigkeiten (natürlich nicht nur) man zum Teil gebannt wird?
Dachte hätte das "Eier" noch editiert, habs aber wohl während des Raids vergessen, von daher sorry an der Stelle.


----------



## Ahramanyu (8. Mai 2009)

Wir halten Usern nicht umbedingt öffentlich ihr Fehlverhalten vor. Warum und inwiefern jemand "bestraft" wird geht die Userschaft nichts an. Sollten wir dennoch in die Themen schreiben, dass User XY nun gebannt ist, dann liegt das daran, dass wir das Recht dazu haben - allerdings nicht die Verpflichtung.


----------



## cM2003 (8. Mai 2009)

Naja die Diskussion hatten wir schonmal und ich habe wenig Lust diese nochmal zu führen.
Letzten Endes hat man sowieso keinen Einfluss drauf.

Von der Blizzardabklatsche halte ich nichts, da in meinen Augen nicht notwendig.


----------



## LittleFay (8. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Naja, für mich sieht es nach billigem Blizzardfake aus. Bei Blizz hats wenigstens Sinn, weil dort Informationen gebracht werden die interessant sind. Was juckt mich ein Post eines Mods in irgend einem "wie gefällt dir das"-Thread und in wiefern bedarf es einer besonderen Kennzeichnung?


Mensch, und Blizzard hat sich das auch aus diversen Foren abgeguckt, in welchen Admins und Mods deutlich gekennzeichnet sind? Fake!!!111blutelf ... Also wirklich, billiger Blizzardfake.. Und selbst wenn - ist doch ok sich bei anderen was abzuschauen. Was ist daran so schlimm?

Ich find die Kennzeichnung gut, so übersieht man Mods nicht so leicht.. Gerade bei einigen Threads, in denen ein "nun reißt auch mal wieder am Riemen, sonst ist hier zu" - Post von einem Mod kommt, trägt die deutlichere Kennzeichnung evtl. dazu bei, dass die Leute den Post etwas mehr beachten.. Es gibt durchaus Leute, die dann auf einmal ganz still werden, wenn sie blau lesen. 
Braucht dich ja nicht zu jucken.. Aber es schadet auch nicht.


----------



## cM2003 (8. Mai 2009)

Ich hab noch nie ein Forum außer dem Blizzardforum gesehen, in welchem Mods/Admins so hervorgehoben werden wie dort und jetzt auch hier.


----------



## LittleFay (8. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Aber passt...


Jepp, finde ich auch.


----------



## PARAS.ID (9. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Meine Handlung, die Moderatoren ebenfalls zur besseren ERKENNUNG einzufärben ist also lächerlich? o.O
> Minuspunkte richtung Erdkern...




Ja, ist es.

Die Moderatoren, in ganz anderen Foren, sich auch nicht durch Streifen oder andere Farbliche Erkennung extra mackiert und genießen trotzdem einen gewissen Erkennungs-Status.
Unter anderem das Forum der Pcgames, was dir,ZAM, durchaus geläufig sein sollte.

Die Moderatoren dieses Forums waren, mMn, nach ausreichend durch ein entsprechend großes Schild und Gruppenbezeichnung gekennzeichnet.
Ein weitere, sich so aufdrängende, Erkennungsmerkmal ist eigentlich nicht Nötig, vorallem,da die Moderatoren sowieso nur im Hintergrund agieren sollten und selbst auch nur als User agieren sollten.
Ein,für mich, passender Vergleich wäre zB. die Security auf einer beliebigen Veranstaltung. Sie tragen ein klar-erkennbares Shirt mit einer vordefinierten Aufschrift.
Es dient zur Erkennung,aber gleichzeitig ist es meist so gehalten,dass es sich nicht unnötig aufdrängt, um den "Flair" der Veranstaltung nicht zu Schaden. So tragen sie zB. (Ich übertreib mal) keine Grünen Zylinder,damit sie nun am ende doch jeder Depp als Security erkennt.

Ausserdem ist es ästhetisch einfach ein Missgriff. Die Gruppenbezeichnung der Forumsmoderatoren ist Dunkelgrün, was nat. auf einem kaum-merklichen-helleren Giftgrün vorallem zur Geltung kommt.
Von den Admins,wie dir ZAM, kaum zu reden. eure gruppenbezeichnung ist im Moment garnicht zu lesen.
Auchwenne s zurzeit in der Testphase ist und die Farbgebung sich vlt noch etwas harmonisiert empfind ich's trotzdem als unnötig,da ich jeden Forumsmoderatoren schon so Problemlos erkennen konnte und bei einem normalen User hät ich so ein Vorgehen als sinnlose Aufmerksamkeits-Häscherei abgetan.

So far, so P.ID

EDT.:



> Ihre Hinweise und Verwarnungen sind ernst zu nehmen und nicht zu ignorieren


Ein grüner Balken veranlasst niemanden dazu, nach deren Pfeife zu tanzen. 
Wie bereits gesagt, es gibt Foren,wo die Moderatoren Respekt genießen,auch wenn sie nicht wie ein Bunter Hahn auftreten. 
Ein konsequentes durchgreifen mit den Forumsregeln erzeugt ,mMn, mehr Respekt als jeder Grüner oder Blauer Balken.


----------



## LittleFay (9. Mai 2009)

Ich wiederhole mich zwar, aber: Es stört doch nicht, es bringt keinen Schaden. Manche mögen es für unnötig halten, aber solange es niemandem weh tut?



> Auchwenne s zurzeit in der Testphase ist und die Farbgebung sich vlt noch etwas harmonisiert


 Richtig. Ist doch schnuppe, wenn man zwei, drei Tage noch basteln muss, damit es passt. Da gab es schon ganz andere Dinge, die länger gebraucht haben und unnötiger waren. Und ausgerechnet hier wird sich aufgeregt?



> und bei einem normalen User hät ich so ein Vorgehen als sinnlose Aufmerksamkeits-Häscherei abgetan.


 Es sind aber keine "normalen User". Es sind Administratoren und Moderator. Und selbstverständlich sollte man diesen auch Aufmerksamkeit schenken.



> Ein konsequentes durchgreifen mit den Forumsregeln erzeugt ,mMn, mehr Respekt als jeder Grüner oder Blauer Balken.


 Richtig. Aber ein grüner oder blauer Balken kann das noch unterstützen, auch wenn du oder andere das nicht glauben mögen. Natürlich geht es auch ohne. Aber schaden tut es auch nicht.. Ich wiederhole mich mal wieder.

Warum zum Henker wird hier so ein riesen Wirbel drum gemacht? Meine Güte, es ist nur ein bisschen Farbe. Wie kann man sich so sehr darum stören und gleich die Krallen ausfahren? DAS ist unnötig..

Schlussendlich: Es wurde sich seitens der User gewünscht, es wurde umgesetzt, fertig. Es ist keine Sache, unter der irgendjemand leiden muss.

PS: RL-Vergleiche gehen immer schief.


----------



## PARAS.ID (9. Mai 2009)

Schlußendlich macht keiner einen Wirbel darum. Es ist ein neues "Feature" und manche User sagen einfach,dass sie es für Unnötig befinden oder gar störend.
Nun ist das kein Wirbel sondern eifnache Meinungsäußerung.

Noch hab ich keine Petitionen(Einzureichen hier:_Link_) oder Umfragen dazu gesehen und somit ist es ziemlich unnätig von dir hier irgendwem ein großes Bromborium vorzuwerfen.

Die User-Anfrage nach diesem Feature möcht' ich desweiteren mal sehen.

Und ich finds schön,dass du fast jeden meiner Sätze mit "Richtig.[..]" kommentierst und trotzdem mir obigeres vorwirfst.
Niemand hat gesagt,dass es wirklich Schadet,aber [noch] ist es ziemlich störend im Gesamt-Layout des Forums. Es wirkt Aufgedrückt und die Rechtfertigung,dass dadurch die Moderatoren zu Respektvolleren und Leichter-erkennbareren Usern gemacht werden, mutet doch etwas komisch an. Ich hab's ja oben bereits argumentiert.


/wink Maladin *hust P.ID


----------



## cM2003 (9. Mai 2009)

Wenns doch so unnötig ist, wieso tust du dein selbiges und schüttest jedesmal noch Benzin ins Feuer? hm?



> Schlussendlich: Es wurde sich seitens der User gewünscht, es wurde umgesetzt, fertig. Es ist keine Sache, unter der irgendjemand leiden muss.


Das will ich sehen -.- Hab noch nichts gesehen wo eine entsprechende Kennzeichnung erwünscht wäre. Zumal es diese auch schon vorher in ausreichendem Maße gab...



> Richtig. Ist doch schnuppe, wenn man zwei, drei Tage noch basteln muss, damit es passt. Da gab es schon ganz andere Dinge, die länger gebraucht haben und unnötiger waren. Und ausgerechnet hier wird sich aufgeregt?


Als gäbe es nicht genug Baustellen -.- Um nur mal die Forwardingpage als Beispiel zu bringen...



> Warum zum Henker wird hier so ein riesen Wirbel drum gemacht? Meine Güte, es ist nur ein bisschen Farbe.


Wenn ich ein Forum besuche will ich diskutieren, mich "unterhalten", "austauschen" und nicht an Augenkrebs sterben...



> Es sind aber keine "normalen User". Es sind Administratoren und Moderator. Und selbstverständlich sollte man diesen auch Aufmerksamkeit schenken.


Wenn sie die Aufmerksamkeit verdient haben sollen sie diese auch bekommen. Aber ist es notwendig einen Post besonders zu markieren, nur weil jemand sich vom Duke verabschiedet? Ich glaube nein!

Und ich wiederhole mich nochmals: 
Es ist ein billiger Blizzardabklatsch, mit dem Unterschied, dass Blizzardmitarbeiter nicht wirklich an Diskussionen und "Allerweltsthemen" teil nehmen, sondern man einem blauen Post eine Bedeutung in 99% der Fälle einräumen kann.

Ein Kompromiss wäre ja eine Zuschaltfunktion, so dass Posts die relevant sind markiert werden, Posts in normalen Themen, bei denen man sich einfach austauscht (wovon sich ja Mods und Admins nicht ausgeschlossen fühlen sollten/müssen), aber einen normalen Farbton haben.

-edit-
PARAS.ID: Auch ein maladin Fan? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-edit2-
Die besondere Kennzeichnung betrifft übrigens auch das buffed-Icon in der Threadübersicht...


----------



## Lillyan (9. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Das will ich sehen -.- Hab noch nichts gesehen wo eine entsprechende Kennzeichnung erwünscht wäre. Zumal es diese auch schon vorher in ausreichendem Maße gab...


Nicht alle Anfragen werden öffentlich gestellt. Vieles geschieht auch via PN und auch im Chat kriegt man viel Feedback/viele kleine Wünsche. 


> Als gäbe es nicht genug Baustellen -.- Um nur mal die Forwardingpage als Beispiel zu bringen...


Buffed.de ist groß und nicht jeder Mitarbeiter ist für alles zuständig. Und was soll nun an der Forwardingpage wieder schlecht sein?


> Wenn ich ein Forum besuche will ich diskutieren, mich "unterhalten", "austauschen" und nicht an Augenkrebs sterben...


Die Farben hindern niemanden am diskutieren. Übertreibungen helfen auch nicht wirklich bei einer sachlichen Diskussion.


> Und ich wiederhole mich nochmals:
> Es ist ein billiger Blizzardabklatsch, mit dem Unterschied, dass Blizzardmitarbeiter nicht wirklich an Diskussionen und "Allerweltsthemen" teil nehmen, sondern man einem blauen Post eine Bedeutung in 99% der Fälle einräumen kann.


Keine Blizzardabklatsche. Ich habe es bereits in vielen Foren und das sogar schon vor rund 9 Jahren gesehen. Es ist durchaus gängig, wenn auch wohl nicht in den Foren in denen du aktiv bist.


> -edit2-
> Die besondere Kennzeichnung betrifft übrigens auch das buffed-Icon in der Threadübersicht...


Dieses kommt afaik nur, wenn ein Admin/Buffed-Mitarbeiter etwas geschrieben hat und die betätigen sich in der Tat eher selten an allgemeinen Diskussionen. Von daher sollte gerade das dich nicht stören.


----------



## cM2003 (9. Mai 2009)

> Nicht alle Anfragen werden öffentlich gestellt. Vieles geschieht auch via PN und auch im Chat kriegt man viel Feedback/viele kleine Wünsche.


Hmja... Weils nicht öffentlich ist, sich aber so viele User wünschten, weiß LittleFay natürlich davon -.-


> Buffed.de ist groß und nicht jeder Mitarbeiter ist für alles zuständig. Und was soll nun an der Forwardingpage wieder schlecht sein?


Es gibt wohl Webmaster, und die werden das auch so entsprechend der Wünsche von Admins (nehme mal an ZAM) umgesetzt haben. Webmaster, die auch sinnvollere Sachen entwickeln könnten, um z.B. Phishinglinks zu unterbinden. Zu der Forwardingpage hab ich mich schonmal ausgelassen und werde das hier nicht wieder breit treten, da das auch nicht das Thema ist.


> Die Farben hindern niemanden am diskutieren. Übertreibungen helfen auch nicht wirklich bei einer sachlichen Diskussion.


Sie drücken ihren Stempel auf und das missfällt mir. Hat etwas von "meine Meinung zählt mehr als eure", bzw. wird als solche gekennzeichnet - und das hat ZAM ja sogar indirekt bestätigt (auch wenn ers sicher nicht so meinte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


> Keine Blizzardabklatsche. Ich habe es bereits in vielen Foren und das sogar schon vor rund 9 Jahren gesehen. Es ist durchaus gängig, wenn auch wohl nicht in den Foren in denen du aktiv bist.


Wurde nun schon mehrfach gesagt, einen Beweis hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen. Das höchste der Gefühle zur Kennzeichnung war ein Clantag und Avatar, das einen Mod/Admin markiert hat. Das hier übertrifft alles um längen -.-


> Dieses kommt afaik nur, wenn ein Admin/Buffed-Mitarbeiter etwas geschrieben hat und die betätigen sich in der Tat eher selten an allgemeinen Diskussionen. Von daher sollte gerade das dich nicht stören.


Da hast du wohl recht - das ist das kleinere Übel.
Trotzdem schon etwas "verwirrend", wenn dann doch in einem Interfacethread ein buffed-Icon davor steht, weil ein ZAM sein Interface postet. Irgendwie nimmt es der Kennzeichnung wiederum die "Ernsthaftigkeit" (irgendwie falsches Wort, mir fällt aber gerade kein besseres ein), die ihr ja vermitteln wollt.


----------



## LittleFay (9. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Hmja... Weils nicht öffentlich ist, sich aber so viele User wünschten, weiß LittleFay natürlich davon -.-


Von Wissen habe ich nichts geschrieben - Es wurde in diesem Thread bereits erwähnt, dass es ein Userwunsch war. Nichts anderes meinte ich.

Ich habe gerade keine Lust auf dieses "ich-quote-jeden-deiner-Sätze"-Spiel, zudem werden sich hier ständig gegenseitig Dinge in den Mund gelegt, die man nie so geschrieben hat (aber das scheint in dieser Community ja leider Gang und Gebe zu sein) .. also seht es mir nach, wenn ich mich jetzt aus dieser Diskussion herausziehe.
(ich sehe schon die "wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen"-Posts kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Greeki (9. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Sie drücken ihren Stempel auf und das missfällt mir. Hat etwas von "meine Meinung zählt mehr als eure", bzw. wird als solche gekennzeichnet - und das hat ZAM ja sogar indirekt bestätigt (auch wenn ers sicher nicht so meinte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das dachten auch schon die meisten vorher... Sowas ist ein allgemeines psychologisches Problem das man Autoritäten immer kritisch und missbilligend gegenüber steht. (Vorraussetzung: Einem ist nicht alles egal) "Ihr" müsst einfach mal kapieren, dass wenn Moderatoren mitdiskutieren sie auf dem selben Level stehn wie alle anderen und nicht gleich den Banhammer auspacken wenn jemand eine andere Meinung hat als sie. -> An eurer Einstellung kann ZAM und auch das Moderatoren Team nichts ändern, man kann nur appelieren und immer wieder predigen, dass Moderatoren zb. keine Mitarbeiter von Computec sind und für diesen Job auch keine Bezahlung bekommen.

PS: Lies dir bitte mal deine Sig durch.


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Trotzdem schon etwas "verwirrend", wenn dann doch in einem Interfacethread ein buffed-Icon davor steht, weil ein ZAM sein Interface postet. Irgendwie nimmt es der Kennzeichnung wiederum die "Ernsthaftigkeit" (irgendwie falsches Wort, mir fällt aber gerade kein besseres ein), die ihr ja vermitteln wollt.



Zum Glück passiert das im Blizzardforum nie *rolleyes*


----------



## ZAM (9. Mai 2009)

Man kann sich so lange im Kreis drehen und Mosern wie man will - das System bleibt. :-)

Fadenscheinige Moserei find ich übrigens lustig "Man sieht den Rang nichtmehr" - mh Bilder geblockt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider kann man es nicht jedem recht machen - die Admin-Farbe war zu Beginn dezenter, was aber als zu "Violett" bemeckert wurde - jetzt ist es die normale Farbe, wodurch "Gruppe: Admin" nicht mehr sichtbar ist - ohje, die Welt geht davon unter. Ich glaube die Farbe soll das implizieren, nicht ein kleiner Text. Nochmal: Das System bleibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir werden uns auch von bestimmten Usern nicht verbieten lassen, private Beiträge vorzunehmen, nur weil das buffed-B dann vor dem jeweiligen Thread auftaucht - wem Änderungen nicht passen -> in Eurem Profil gibt es einen Abmelde-Button. :-)


----------



## PARAS.ID (9. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> [..etc. p.p.] - ohje, die Welt geht davon unter. [etc. p.p.]



Wir können uns nat. auch einfach in dieser Diskussion darauf beschränken alle Argumente einfach ins lächerliche zu treiben.

Wie gesagt,ich bin mir durchaus bewusst,dass ich durch meine kleine "Kritik" wahrsch. nie auch nur die Chance hatte ,zu erreichen,dass es rückgängig gemacht wird. (Ich hät' aus Admin-Seite wohl ähnlich gehandelt) Aber ich lss mir mein Statement dazu nicht als "sinnlose moserei" abstempeln.
(Ich geh davon aus,dass ihr meine Beiträge zwar nicht explizit zitiert habt aber sie auch nicht explizit ausgeschlossen habt)

Das hat nichts mit


> Sowas ist ein allgemeines psychologisches Problem das man Autoritäten immer kritisch und missbilligend gegenüber steht.


 zutun. 

Zuletzt nur noch das:


> Ihr" müsst einfach mal kapieren, dass wenn Moderatoren mitdiskutieren sie auf dem selben Level stehn wie alle


Die Kennzeichnung widerspricht dem ja nun.

Aber ich für meinen Teil find' mich damit ab,es war lediglich mein kleines Statement dazu.


Gleichmal Bugreport: Beim erstellen dieser Antwort sind die unten aufgeführten Posts nicht als Admin- oder Modposts gekennzeichnet.



/wave P.ID

*Edit*: *First after Blue!*


----------



## cM2003 (9. Mai 2009)

Greeki schrieb:


> Das dachten auch schon die meisten vorher... Sowas ist ein allgemeines psychologisches Problem das man Autoritäten immer kritisch und missbilligend gegenüber steht. (Vorraussetzung: Einem ist nicht alles egal) "Ihr" müsst einfach mal kapieren, dass wenn Moderatoren mitdiskutieren sie auf dem selben Level stehn wie alle anderen und nicht gleich den Banhammer auspacken wenn jemand eine andere Meinung hat als sie. -> An eurer Einstellung kann ZAM und auch das Moderatoren Team nichts ändern, man kann nur appelieren und immer wieder predigen, dass Moderatoren zb. keine Mitarbeiter von Computec sind und für diesen Job auch keine Bezahlung bekommen.
> 
> PS: Lies dir bitte mal deine Sig durch.


Hm, bin mir nicht sicher, ob du mich nun bestätigen oder widerlegen willst...
""Ihr" müsst einfach mal kapieren, dass wenn Moderatoren mitdiskutieren sie auf dem selben Level stehn wie alle anderen" 
Daher natürlich auch die Kennzeichnung, dass ihr Moderatoren seid, weil ihr ja auf dem selben Level steht wie alle Anderen *rolleyes*

Und ZAM: Natürlich geht ihr nicht auf Kritik ein. Aber irgendwelchen imaginären im geheimen gestellten Wünschen folgt ihr natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man könnte ja wenigstens dazu stehen, dass man selbst diese Kennzeichnung möchte und es diesen Userwunsch (insbesondere in größeren "Mengen") nicht gab, aber stattdessen wird sich auf geheime Botschaften via email bezogen.

Einen Nachweis darüber, dass das auch in anderen Foren so gehandhabt wurde/wird, hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Bislang bezieht ihr euch auf nicht eine nachweisbare Quelle.
Natürlich müsst ihr das nicht, denn ihr seid ja die mit den dicken Dingern in der Hose, was ihr nun auch eindrucksvoll in jedem eurer Posts ausdrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im übrigen wird es kein Problem sein die Farbe eines Titels zu ändern... Das mögen vielleicht 2 Textzeilen in eurem Webcode sein und die würden selbst Laien ändern können. Sich da dann mit nem Bild rechtfertigen? Naja -.-

-edit-
Damit abfinden muss man sich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich für meinen Teil diskutiere nur unheimlich gerne. Ändern wird sich eh nichts, hat sich bislang auch nicht.

Das heißt: Immerhin wurde nach einem Jahr ein Subforum für Addongesuche eröffnet um den unübersichtlichen Sammelthread zu terminieren. Dafür haben sich aber auch viele User öffentlich zu ausgesprochen.

Grausam ist es hier ja zum Glück noch nicht.


----------



## Dalmus (9. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Einen Nachweis darüber, dass das auch in anderen Foren so gehandhabt wurde/wird, hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Bislang bezieht ihr euch auf nicht eine nachweisbare Quelle.
> Natürlich müsst ihr das nicht, denn ihr seid ja die mit den dicken Dingern in der Hose, was ihr nun auch eindrucksvoll in jedem eurer Posts ausdrückt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm, höre ich da Penisneid raus? 
Ist ja nicht das erste mal, daß Du das ansprichst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn Du ein Beispiel magst: Das Forum des Browserspiels Fatal Vortex.
Solange ich mich zurück erinnern kann, wurden dort Mod-Posts farblich rot gekennzeichnet (schwarze schrift mit rot hinterlegtem Kasten).
Besser noch: Da haben die Mods normal gepostet und wenn sie etwas als Mod geschrieben haben, gab's für sie extra das [mod]-Tag, mit dem das dann (s.o.) gekennzeichnet wurde.


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Hm, bin mir nicht sicher, ob du mich nun bestätigen oder widerlegen willst...
> 
> 
> > ""Ihr" müsst einfach mal kapieren, dass wenn Moderatoren mitdiskutieren sie auf dem selben Level stehn wie alle anderen"
> ...



Du willst es absichtlich nicht verstehn, korrekt?
Wenn wir z.B. über Addon XY diskutieren sind wir auf demselben Userniveau wie du.

Wenn wir verwarnen oder versuchen die Diskussion zu beruhigen, sind wir aber auf dem höheren Mod-Niveau.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Mai 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Daher natürlich auch die Kennzeichnung, dass ihr Moderatoren seid, weil ihr ja auf dem selben Level steht wie alle Anderen *rolleyes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dieses Mod niveau ist nur geschaffen um das forum sauber zu halten und nicht um irgendwelchen menschen eine größere ausagekraft zu geben (kann man das so sagen)


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Hier wird sich nicht tatsächlich über FARBE in POSTS aufgeregt oder?
Ich finds ganz in Ordnung, da ich oft einfach nur durchscrolle um nach unten zu kommen oder sowas... da kann man gut sehen ob nicht ein Mod gepostet hat oder sowas, der vielleicht eine Diskussion zu der ich eigentlich was schreiben wollte als Offtopic eingestuft hat oder sowas...


----------



## cM2003 (9. Mai 2009)

> Hm, höre ich da Penisneid raus?
> Ist ja nicht das erste mal, daß Du das ansprichst...


Ich habs bisher einmal angesprochen und das deshalb, weil ein Mod in meinen Augen sein Ding zu unrecht geschwungen hat...


Dalmus schrieb:


> Wenn Du ein Beispiel magst: Das Forum des Browserspiels Fatal Vortex.
> Solange ich mich zurück erinnern kann, wurden dort Mod-Posts farblich rot gekennzeichnet (schwarze schrift mit rot hinterlegtem Kasten).
> Besser noch: Da haben die Mods normal gepostet und wenn sie etwas als Mod geschrieben haben, gab's für sie extra das [mod]-Tag, mit dem das dann (s.o.) gekennzeichnet wurde.


Sofern du das hier meintest: http://forum.fatal-vortex.de
Nö kannte ich nicht, aber nachdem ichs mir angesehen habe sind dort weder Admin- noch Modkommentare gekennzeichnet, siehe z.B. hier bei den Ankündigungen.


> Du willst es absichtlich nicht verstehn, korrekt?
> Wenn wir z.B. über Addon XY diskutieren sind wir auf demselben Userniveau wie du.
> 
> Wenn wir verwarnen oder versuchen die Diskussion zu beruhigen, sind wir aber auf dem höheren Mod-Niveau.


So wirkt ihr aber nicht, aufgrund eurer Kennzeichnung -.-
Ergo würde mein Vorschlag Sinn machen, dass nur wichtige Posts, wie z.B. dem Beruhigen einer Diskussion, gekennzeichnet würden.

-edit-
Aber dass ihr den Vorschlag auch nicht umsetzen könnt verstehe ich natürlich. Wer aus einem #0B7300 z.B. kein #FFFFFF machen kann ist bei so einer Funktion sicher überfordert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (9. Mai 2009)

Wenn das Ziel dieser "Diskussion" sein soll, den Lesern Kopfschmerzen zu bereiten - Ziel erreicht. Muss man so ein Thema wirklich breit treten?
Ich als Moderator findet diese Veränderung recht amüsant, weil es irgendwie doch den Alltag eines Forenhüters erfrischt - und schaden tuen wir damit auch keinem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> -edit-
> Aber dass ihr den Vorschlag auch nicht umsetzen könnt verstehe ich natürlich. Wer aus einem #0B7300 z.B. kein #FFFFFF machen kann ist bei so einer Funktion sicher überfordert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nach solchen "Argumenten" fehlt mir mittlerweile auch jegliche Lust auf weitere Diskussionen.


----------



## cM2003 (9. Mai 2009)

\o/
Dann kann ich ja endlich mit meiner Freundin DVD gucken gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (9. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Und ZAM: Natürlich geht ihr nicht auf Kritik ein.



Ich hab bisher nur Gemecker, Genöle und Unterstellungen gelesen - noch keine Kritik. 



> Aber irgendwelchen imaginären im geheimen gestellten Wünschen folgt ihr natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du beziehst dich dabei auf was?



> Einen Nachweis darüber, dass das auch in anderen Foren so gehandhabt wurde/wird, hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Bislang bezieht ihr euch auf nicht eine nachweisbare Quelle.



Nachweis für was? Ist es uns nicht gestattet optische Veränderungen in unserem Forum vorzunehmen, weil du es nicht aus anderen Foren kennst? Hab ich irgendwas verpasst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> Im übrigen wird es kein Problem sein die Farbe eines Titels zu ändern... Das mögen vielleicht 2 Textzeilen in eurem Webcode sein und die würden selbst Laien ändern können. Sich da dann mit nem Bild rechtfertigen? Naja -.-



Ja - du kennst natürlich das Forum auch so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Forenfarben werden einmal für die Gruppe eingestellt und von der Forensoftware an den entsprechenden Stellen übernommen. Alle Änderungen außerhalb des Template-Systems, also im Code des Forums selbst, ist bei jedem Update des Forums hinfällig und darf erneut nachgeholt werden. Bitte nicht immer gleich den Besserwissermodus aktivieren, erstmal nachfragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Warum es das System mit den Farben gibt? Um Moderatoren und Admins hervorzuheben. Das buffed-B impliziert das wir uns auch an Diskussionen beteiligen. Wie gesagt ParasID und cm - wenn ihr keinen Bock drauf habt und es Euch so dermaßen stört - Abmelden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (9. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher nur Gemecker, Genöle und Unterstellungen gelesen - noch keine Kritik.


Wenn mans sich so hinlegen möchte, bitteschön. Wie sollte denn deiner Meinung nach Kritik aussehen?



ZAM schrieb:


> Du beziehst dich dabei auf was?


"Nicht alle Anfragen werden öffentlich gestellt. Vieles geschieht auch via PN und auch im Chat kriegt man viel Feedback/viele kleine Wünsche."



ZAM schrieb:


> Nachweis für was? Ist es uns nicht gestattet optische Veränderungen in unserem Forum vorzunehmen, weil du es nicht aus anderen Foren kennst? Hab ich irgendwas verpasst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mehrfach wurde gesagt, dass es gängige Praxis sei Mods und Admins in so penetranter Art und Weise hervorzuheben. Daraufhin hab ich gebeten mir ein Forum, neben dem vom Bizzard, zu zeigen, in dem das so ist. Bis lang kam noch nichts, außer ein Versuch - welcher widerlegt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ZAM schrieb:


> Ja - du kennst natürlich das Forum auch so gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Naja sagen wirs mal so: Ich hatte die selbe Forensoftware mal auf meinem ehemaligen Webserver. Zugegeben, sicher nicht in der Version die ihr nutzt.
Es ist mir durchaus bewusst, dass Änderungen, welche nicht in einem Template vorgenommen werden, sondern in Dateien die permanenter Aktualisierungen unterliegen, permanent wieder abgeändert werden müssen. Aber du willst mir jetzt nicht wirklich erzählen, dass ihr einen bgcolor per Template anpassen könnt, aber die Farbe eines Titels nicht -.-



ZAM schrieb:


> Warum es das System mit den Farben gibt? Um Moderatoren und Admins hervorzuheben. Das buffed-B impliziert das wir uns auch an Diskussionen beteiligen. Wie gesagt ParasID und cm - wenn ihr keinen Bock drauf habt und es Euch so dermaßen stört - Abmelden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Da ihr ja in der Threadübersicht veranschaulichen wollt, dass sich auch Admins an Diskussionen beteiligen, stellt ihr euch also nicht auf ein Level mit Usern, die dieses ja bekanntermaßen nicht haben. Also bestätigt es doch nur wieder die Theorie, dass es der Vergrößerung des Gemächts dienen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, wenn ihr was relevantes sagt, wie z.B. dass man wieder auf ein normales Niveau runter kommen soll, dann empfinde ich es ja sogar für gut, wenn das speziell gekennzeichnet ist. Aber bei normalen Diskussionen finde ich, dass es schwer ein "meine Meinung zählt weil ich in grün/blau hier stehe mehr als deine" vermittelt - auch wenn das evtl. gar nicht beabsichtigt ist.


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Da ihr ja in der Threadübersicht veranschaulichen wollt, dass sich auch Admins an Diskussionen beteiligen, stellt ihr euch also nicht auf ein Level mit Usern, die dieses ja bekanntermaßen nicht haben. Also bestätigt es doch nur wieder die Theorie, dass es der Vergrößerung des Gemächts dienen soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es dient rein zur Information.
z.B. im Bugreportforum oder im Meinungen zum Heft-Abteil. Da sieht man dann "Ah, da hat n Admin schon was geschrieben"

kA wie ihr immer auf Schwanzverlängerungen kommt oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Das einzige was ich traurig finde ist das ihr Mods und Admins euch auf solche Scheiße hier einlässt...
cM scheißt herum, weil er unbedingt aufmerksam haben will, ein anderes Ziel kann die gequirlte Gänsepastete nicht haben... wie man an seiner Wortwahl und seinen "Schlussfolgerungen" schön sehen kann...


----------



## cM2003 (9. Mai 2009)

Und ich dachte, du als mein Psychologe seiest zur Verschwiegenheit verpflichtet :°(

Aber nett, dass du mir auch deine "aufmerksam" schenkst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-edit-
Und Aufmerksamkeit in einem Forum voller Minderjähriger und noch dazu in einem Board in das 90% der User nicht gucken? Schwacher Schachzug irgendwie von mir :\
Glaub mir, Aufmerksamkeit und Bestätigung brauch ich nicht aus einem Forum. Dazu habe ich Freunde, Bekannte, Eltern, Geschwister und meine Lebensgefährtin.
Übrigens: Gladiator ist immer wieder gut, aber zu traurig für meine labile Seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber davon wissen Sie ja Herr Betzin, hab ich Ihnen ja in meiner letzten Stunde erzählt.

Wir sehen uns am Mittwoch.

-edit2-
Und um nicht weiter auf meine Psyche einzugehen:


> Es dient rein zur Information.
> z.B. im Bugreportforum oder im Meinungen zum Heft-Abteil. Da sieht man dann "Ah, da hat n Admin schon was geschrieben"
> 
> kA wie ihr immer auf Schwanzverlängerungen kommt oO


 In Boards wie dem "Meinungen und Anregungen", oder buffed.de-Support mag sowas auch wirklich hilfreich sein. In Threads in allgemeinen Boards in denen es um andere Themen geht, sehe ich den Sinn einfach nicht dahinter, tut mir leid.
Und ja ich bin ein Dickkopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (9. Mai 2009)

Die Diskussion ist eigendlich Käse, klar haben die Mods hier eine Aufgabe und klar kann/muss man die auch erkennen! In den meissten Foren durch den Rang... evtl durch ein kleines Bild im Avatar... wie ist doch Wurscht!
Man ist Moderator... man moderiert... man passt auf, das ein Thema nicht ausschweift und man hält die Streithähne in Grenzen! Das ist die Aufgabe eines Moderators! Egal ob Pink, Gelb oder Froschvotzenviolet! Da gibt es doch kein Problem!? 
Vorraussetzung ist, das man seine eigene Meinung "außen vor" lässt, was natürlich ein gewisses "Erwachsensein" vorraus setzt... 

Mich wundert daher nur ein Punkt, nämlich der, das 2 ehemalige, langjährige Mods, nun bekannten, das sie gerade 17 b.z.w. 18 Jahre alt wurden und nun aufgrund der Auflagen ihrer Eltern nicht mehr die Zeit haben hier zu moderieren?  Vor 2 Jahren waren sie also gerade 15 b.z.w. 16 jährig... aber dennoch doch vollwertige Mods!?

Denkt mal drüber nach....


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Mai 2009)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Mich wundert daher nur ein Punkt, nämlich der, das 2 ehemalige, langjährige Mods, nun bekannten, das sie gerade 17 b.z.w. 18 Jahre alt wurden und nun aufgrund der Auflagen ihrer Eltern nicht mehr die Zeit haben hier zu moderieren?  Vor 2 Jahren waren sie also gerade 15 b.z.w. 16 jährig... aber dennoch doch vollwertige Mods!?
> 
> Denkt mal drüber nach....



1. In diesem Forum? oO
2. Geistige Reife und körperliches Alter haben nicht viel miteinander zu tun.


@cm2003: <°(((()<


----------



## cM2003 (9. Mai 2009)

(-o '-')-o <°(((()<

zZZzZz
<*(((()<


----------



## Ahramanyu (9. Mai 2009)

Wie ich sehe, ist die Diskussion beendet. Ich schließe dieses Thema nun um weiterem Spam vorzubeugen.


----------

